# Hannahatchee WMA



## Baseballfan2010 (Dec 9, 2009)

Does anyone hunt Hannnahatchee Creek WMA? My dad and I have been hunting here for a couple of years and I was wondering what you all thought of it. Post any info you have about this WMA! Thanks! God Bless!


----------



## BRIAN1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Never hunted it, but thought about trying. Any luck in the past few years?


----------



## michael_M (Dec 9, 2009)

hunted there alot early in the season is great after thanksgiving hang it up lol unless u aint got any other place to hunt it gets tough


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 9, 2009)

Lot's of stealth porkers - tons of sign but few to be seen.   I went there for most of the special hog hunts this past spring and summer but saw nuthin...


----------



## Baseballfan2010 (Dec 9, 2009)

BRIAN1 said:


> Never hunted it, but thought about trying. Any luck in the past few years?



We have been going for about three years and this year yielded the best success. We went around Nov 14 and saw 10 deer. My dad harvested a 7 point and let a smaller 6 pt walk. I think we might have found the "honey hole". If you ever decide to go send me a pm and i will let you know where it is. Also, a friend of my dads seen a nice buck 2 years ago but he couldnt get a shot


----------



## Baseballfan2010 (Dec 9, 2009)

michael_M said:


> hunted there alot early in the season is great after thanksgiving hang it up lol unless u aint got any other place to hunt it gets tough



We usually have a tough time seeing them when we go in January. Have you ever killed anything there? Also this is the only public land we hunt and sadly its about as good as the woods we hunt around home. You have any suggestions about any other public land we should try?


----------



## michael_M (Dec 9, 2009)

ocmulgee i hunt hannahatchee all the time its hard hunting for sure but i still go cause i know every inch of the place and i have killed deer there and alot of them but ocmuglee is the better hunt go to area 10 awseome hunting u have to get deep there is aint like hanahatchee people will walk in on you


----------



## Baseballfan2010 (Dec 10, 2009)

When can you hunt at Ocmulgee? Is it a quota hunt or sign in?


----------



## michael_M (Dec 10, 2009)

sign in buck only this weekend get to it should be a good time


----------

